# Return of Commander Kitty



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 3, 2009)

Anyone that has read Commander Kitty (or knows of it), good news. The comic is coming back! ^^ Scotty Arsenault, the comic's creator, is bringing it back TONIGHT at midnight. :3 Not sure how often it'll update, but I for one am looking forward to it. www.commanderkitty.com


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------

